# Spain Dating Scene



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok so I am 27 and yes still interested (very much so) in the dating scene. I was wondering what are the Spanish views on dating and expat (horrible word - foreigner living abroad).

Upon my move to Spain, I do intend to make it permanent, so do Spanish women tend/prefer dating Spanish men, or is it welcomed to date a foreign man. Of course various people will differ, but anyone with experience with this maybe can shed some light.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

JeanP said:


> Ok so I am 27 and yes still interested (very much so) in the dating scene. I was wondering what are the Spanish views on dating and expat (horrible word - foreigner living abroad).
> 
> Upon my move to Spain, I do intend to make it permanent, so do Spanish women tend/prefer dating Spanish men, or is it welcomed to date a foreign man. Of course various people will differ, but anyone with experience with this maybe can shed some light.


Hi, I have dated a couple of Spaniards and find it is no problem. I am currently seeing someone and although it is relatively early days all is fantastic. In my experience the Spanish are just as open to "foreigners" as they are spaniards. Naturally (and with every reason), they appreciate it if you speak spanish. My spanish is OK but not brilliant BUT I have never had a problem dating - in fact I think they find it "cute" when I mess up and say the wrong thing!

Go for it - and enjoy! Oh and...dating a Spaniard is the best way to learn spanish!


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> they find it "cute" when I mess up and say the wrong thing!


That might be the only thing to my advantage lol. Just kidding, I am full of erm...personalty!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

JeanP said:


> That might be the only thing to my advantage lol. Just kidding, I am full of erm...personalty!!


jeje, i think that having a sense of humour is essential, dont take your mistakes too seriously but listen when spaniards correct you, try to remember. The lovely wonderful spanish person I am currently seeing (my latest victin jeje) really tries hard to help me learn and show me where I go wrong... and they really appreciate it when you remember so next time you are in the same position you get it right...mind you, it took me ages to get the hang of ordering chicken without asking for something else


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> jeje, i think that having a sense of humour is essential, dont take your mistakes too seriously but listen when spaniards correct you, try to remember. The lovely wonderful spanish person I am currently seeing (my latest victin jeje) really tries hard to help me learn and show me where I go wrong... and they really appreciate it when you remember so next time you are in the same position you get it right...mind you, it took me ages to get the hang of ordering chicken without asking for something else


Ill be honest, it is something I am really looking forward to, meeting the locals and trying to talk to them. I have a couple friends from the Ukraine over here, some I correct there English but mostly try and learn Russina/Ukrainian (well at least the naughty bits).

Oh the dating, looking forward to that to :clap2::clap2:


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Not much differences in the dating scene here than elsewhere, so it seems (I say "so it seems" because I unfortunately seem to subscribe to the unwritten rule that autistics don't easily date ). If people are open to foreigners probably will vary from place to place, the more cosmopolitan or touristic the more people are used to foreigners being around. That said, I find the Spaniards to be much more welcoming and open towards foreigners than people in some other EU countries. Certainly there won't be a negative bias towards a local dating a foreigner, unless we maybe talk about very tiny conservative towns.

The problem is however that not everybody (understatement !) speaks or understands English, so getting a bit of Spanish basics will be necessary to approach girls on large scale. Of course some speak English very well, but if only aiming on those people your "target audience" will reduce significantly.

Not too sure if traditional gender role (I hate those...) are still common practice here, I haven't really succesfully dated any local girl ... yet


----------

